# Forearm pain - Bicep/Preacher curls.



## danneh (May 31, 2007)

Hey guys,

Just wondered if any1 can suggest what the hell is up with my forearm. For the past 2 weeks when ive been doing standing barbell curls (with EZ curl bar) my right forearm gives me a harsh pain on the last 20% of the curl pain. It feels like its the ulna bone - one that comes from the elbow and along the underside of your forearm. It only happens with EZ barbell curls. It seems to be fine with wrist curls/preacher curls etc. When i extend my arm, and push my fingers underneath the bone, I can feel the same pain as I do with the exercise, but it aint as painful.

dan


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

Sounds like Tennis/Golfers elbow. you can try ice treatment or some people use cross-muscle manipulation on it.

I had it in both arms and it kept me out of action for a couple of months.


----------



## mookie (Jun 13, 2007)

i had a pain like this, stopped doin curls for a bit and only worked biceps via pull ups, rows etc. gave it a couple of months. I curl now but only like one exercise once a week


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

I've got it, had it for couple years. I normally have it worked on by a sports physio when i go for my monthly lol.

Only things that help are avoid exercises that cause most pain, warm up properly & i also find that putting tiger balm on about 30mins before workout helps too.


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

Used to have this, stopped doing curls and just stick to chins, rows etc now anyway.


----------



## danneh (May 31, 2007)

I think doing preachers really peak my biceps tho, so im unsure on whether to drop them  I think i might get some wraps, and wrap my forearms really tight.


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

Wraping you forearms is probably not the best thing to do, i used somthing similar to one of these for a while

http://www.physioroom.com/product/skey_f9525d18347412a254a21885b89e35f8/Aircast_Pneumatic_Armband/2033/37869.html

Worked well. Just get yourself to a good sports physio, find out exactly what is wrong and go drom there, does sound like what i have got though.


----------



## Meadowcroft (May 21, 2007)

I have had this and still get it now and again, the worst part was letting go at the end of the set. It really helps if you slowly release your grip, that certainly helped and having a sports rehabilitator as a girlfriend also helped.


----------



## danneh (May 31, 2007)

yeh when i drop the weight thats when it hurts the most. hmm might book a physio.


----------



## 7i7 (Sep 22, 2007)

I get the same stuff for a while whenever I up weights on underhand-EZ or preacher curls, it seems to be flexor carpi ulnaris muscle catching up.


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

ez bar isnt best for bis anyway use a straight bar


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

this seems to be very common I have had it now on and off for about a year at the moment its back with avengence though and seriously considering physio has anyone had any success curing this? and if you had physio how/what did the physio do?


----------



## phizzlek (Mar 1, 2009)

try with dumbells instead?


----------



## recc (Apr 27, 2008)

I get this with most movements i do with ez bar, fukin hate them. Straight bar all the way, stops the pain completely for me. I think the ez bar just twists the wrist into a weak position


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

yeah it is better with d/bells but preachers really work for me and i wanna be abble to carry on doing them


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

switching to d/bells sorted me right out

maybe cut out wrist curls for a bit?


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

yeah i have done this for a while and it did help but as soon as I went back to the bar it flared up again!


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

be sure you havent got the onset of tennis elbow...if it bothers you doing back pulling movements or tricep...especially skullcrushers!!!!

i had the dreaded tennis elbow in both forearms,just carried on traing whilst the pain receptors in my elbows were telling me to sort my fcuking self out and stop,my ego carried on!!!

all the way til i had full bore tennis elbow,microtears in the forearms...couldnt pinch grip,pick up a pen,hold a cup without pain,ruined my forearm bulk,any back,bicep training...also tricep training...took a while to heal up...still get small niggles here n there...cannot do straight barbells curls no more...were my fav bicep exercise...

so just be careful cos it can take a chunk out of training and even stuff in everyday life!!!!

best of luck and full health soon as!!!!


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

I don't think my case is as serious as yours back and triceps are fine and I have no trouble with grip my only problem comes with bicep curls I'm now thinking a trip to the physio is in order


----------



## MWG (Apr 7, 2008)

Dont quote me on this but i'm sure i read somewhere that this is an early sign of carpel tunnel syndrome? Think it was in muscle and fitness so its probabley bollox but i'm sure there was an article on it about a year ago in there.


----------



## Myst (Apr 13, 2009)

This reminds me of tennis elbow also.

I had it for a while in my right arm from doing too many ****ty high rep bicep curls.

Someone randomly pointed it out to me over msn.

I jumped on wikipedia and sort of agreed.

Damn the current wikipedia page has gone way downhill from when I looked at it several years ago. 

I will tell you a little about the symptoms of tennis elbow myself so you can judge if you have it.

1. You might feel it a bit if you try swinging your outstreched arm.

2. Any kinds of weights will make you feel it.

"It" being a kind of painful sting in the part of your lower arm between elbow and wrist, closer to the elbow than wrist. I would describe it as the 'underside' of your arm... (sorry for lack of technical terms, I'm not a doctor, bear with me).

Also a real big giveaway that it is tennis elbow is there will be swelling around the area on the arm where you feel the stinging feeling the most.

Treatment: The old wikipedia page said to put ice along the area where the swelling is, from around the wrist to elbow. It specifically said NOT the entire arm and even reccomended putting something warm over the non-swollen parts of your arm. <-- NOT important, just pointing out that ice on the wrong area does nothing ^_^ . But you need ice on the right area. You'll know where it is, just like I did.

I myself did not have anything warm to put over the rest of my arm, so I simply rubbed alot of ice over the swollen part in a line from elbow to wrist.

Worked amazingly. Made it start to heal at an extremely fast rate.

It worked really well for me!

Also don't do any lifting at all on that arm untill the swelling is 100% healed!

If it flares up again, boom! it will take ages to heal again. 

To reiterate the important point: ICE ICE ICE ICE ICE ICE ICE ICE ICE ICEICE ICE ICE ICE ICEICE ICE ICE ICE ICEICE ICE ICE ICE ICEICE ICE ICE ICE ICEICE ICE ICE ICE ICEICE ICE ICE ICE ICE

Please try it, see how it goes for you. Thx.


----------

